# Differential oil



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Changing the oil in both diffs. What type oil are y'all using. It's a 04 prairie 360


Thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've always run cheap 10w-40 up front because of the leaky kawi seals...it gets changed after every water ride so why bother spending lots of money? Just my thoughts. If you mainly trail ride maybe look at something decent to put in there. 

The rears on the kawi's require hydraulic fluid thats wet brake approved ...Walmart sells it by the gallon for about $20, or you can buy the Kawi stuff and from what I remember the dealer got around $8-10 per quart for it. I run the Super Tech stuff from Walmart.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

I too run the wal mart stuff in the rear diff. I have 2600 miles on mine and no probs....Just bought another 2 gallon jug and the price is up to 24 bucks. Still a great price compared to the per quart price for the kawi stuff. Here is a pic of the wm stuff. Just make sure the stuff you grab says for wet brakes on the back of the container.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Heck thats better than what I was sayin anyhow.... I was thinkin mine was a 1 gallon for about $20, but yeah its 2 gals...and at $24 thats only about $3/qt


----------

